# Mozart's Requiem



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

So i was just wondering everyone's thoughts on the piece!
 
i adore


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like the requiem mass especially sir neville marriner's good work on conducting it


----------

